# White female betta difficulties



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been conditioning this female white betta for a week, but with her coloring its hard to see vertical stripes or the white dot. I have a feeling shes not ready but is there any other signs to tell that she is ready to breed?

Any opinions would really be appreciated.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I could see a little egg tub. She looks very full of egg unless you had just fed her. With whites its hard to tell. the only thing you can do is set her next to the male for a few days then try putting her in with him. The courtship is very violent so don't be suprised if he beats her up at first. this is normal. He should be building his nest during this. It sometimes takes a few days of this before they finally spawn. What are you breeding her to?


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to see if i can make a marble betta to give to my grandma because she loves bettas but always buys ugly veiltails. What type of male could make a marble spawn with her. Either that or I already have a red crowntail, hes kind of multicolored though. I want a nice spawn, but im just going to give them to family.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have 200 members in your family? LOL with a successful spawn that's how many you could end up with. You have to plan ahead to know what you're going to do with all of them. Also you will need that many containers to put them in as they grow. The males have to be seperated all in there own jars at about two months old. With all this said you could breed her to a Blue BHM..........Also if there is a chance that it's not a female it could be a PK male. But again I think I saw an egg tube. Can you get another picture?


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a better picture. I hope she is a doubletail female. I want her to spawn. Btw, wat is BHM?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes she's a she and yes she's a DT. You should try to breed her to another DT maybe a marbled one. BHM means Butterfly HalfMoon. This is a BHM










this one is a BHM marble.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Those are beautiful fish. I definately want to start working with my bettas. Might wait on a good male first before breeding.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well when you're ready let me know. the first one pictured here is for sale and I have others too.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Shipping to Hawaii can be pricey. Is there a place I can see all your fish for sale. Also, wat would be the total cost with shipping? I am just wondering. Btw, thanks for the help.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh you're in Hawaii. You'd be better off looking for one over there. I don't ship Internationally. Sorry.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I don't think she's ready. A ready betta fish will stay fat for many, many weeks, so don't rush into it. Even if you are excited, wait until you know your fish is ready. It's kinda like making bread..... You have to wait until it's ready to bake it, it takes time then you bake it. (sorry if I make no sense)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

How old is she? Bettas can be bred as young as three months. she's nice and fat and full of eggs so you shouldn't have any problems if you find a good male that you like.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah im in no rush. i dont have a solid male i like yet either. Only have a multi crowntail but ill just keep conditioning her. I been feeding her live bloodworms and mosquito fry so in time she should be without a doubt ready. I have only been conditioning her a week. Ill post a pic of her next week to see if any changes in her belly has happened.


----------

